# Can the browser.apk from 2.3.5 be put into 2.3.4



## bellifritz (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm running awesome sauce 10.7 on a mesmerize and I love the rom, but I hate the browser. I know it's a 2.3.4 build and the browser won't let you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page with just one swipe like the newer browser. Is it possible to install the browser.apk from 2.3.5?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Do a nandroid and find out.


----------



## bellifritz (Feb 4, 2012)

mezster said:


> Do a nandroid and find out.


I got brave enough to try it. I extracted all the files from a deodexed EI20 rom to a folder on my computer and copied the browser.apk file to my sd card on the phone. I renamed my stock browser to browser.apk.bak and copy and pasted the EI20 browser.apk to the /system/app folder, set the permissions the same as the old browser and rebooted the phone. It works perfect!!! Now when I scroll up or down on a web page I can go to the top or bottom with just one swipe. Now awesome sauce is perfect for me.


----------



## goz (Feb 20, 2012)

Could you throw up a link to the 2.3.5 browser apk?


----------



## bellifritz (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.wupload.com/file/2665144737/Browser.apk

I have only tried this on awesome sauce 10.7 and can't verify that it will work on any other roms. It worked on both phones that I loaded it on. Please use at your own risk.


----------



## goz (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

